# Parti toy poodle



## Melvourine (11 mo ago)

Hi everyone! I am new here and I am actually trying to figure out if my parti-colored dog can produce a pure colored offsprings? He's more than a year now and I am planning to get him a pure colored partner.


----------



## Audi (Aug 3, 2021)

Welcome! There are some very knowledgeable people in this forum,which I’m not one. Lol. But, I love your poodle. He’s cute.


----------



## Minie (Oct 4, 2021)

Sweet dog. Welcome. What is his name and how old is he? 
I don't know enough about genetics to be able to newer your question. There are several knowledgeable breeders and owners on the forum who will be able to answer your question. 
However I am a happy poodle owner, and as a buyer, I look for health, conformation and temperament. I would ask a breeder about health testing, genetic illnesses, proven conformation in shows and competitions, and temperament in both the dam and sire. I want a well-bred dog with as little health issues as possible, as poodles live to 15+ years. They deserve a good life.
I am in awe at the work and love for the breed the breeder displays. I am forever grateful for the breeders efforts in letting me buy one of their well-bred pups. I know of new breeders who have a mentor - another well-established breeder, who guides from the sidelines.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

He is definitely cute, but I wonder if you have really thought this through. Firstly, as others have said, there are a lot of health and conformation tests you need to get done before even considering breeding him, to be sure the pups will be sound and healthy. These can get quite expensive - much more than just a vet check up. Then if you bring a female into your home, and do all the same tests for her, you have the issue of how you are going to manage all the heats when she should not be bred, which will be the majority of them. And that is before we get onto the perils and expense of whelping and raising puppies - it is not unusual to lose some or all of the puppies, or to need to hand feed every two hours for weeks... There is a lot to consider before thinking about the colour of the pups!


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

To your question, please see these:
Parti Poodles, Mismarks, Tuxedo and Ticking on a Poodle (allpoodleinfo.com) 
COLOR BREEDING IN POODLES (tripod.com) 

and a recent thread:
(9) Possible colors breeding a parti poodle | Poodle Forum

Have you bred toy poodles before? If not, do you have a mentor to guide and advise you?


----------

